# Fire & Air - My Elemental Challenge Soap - Cut Pics Page 2



## Lindy (Apr 5, 2013)

So I actually spent some time thinking about what elements to represent in this soap and why...  I decided since my main elemental sign is Air I would use it and then balance it with my astrological sign which is a Fire sign.  Okay so got that figure out.  Now for colours.  I decided to represent fire with reds, although I supposed i could have gone into oranges and yellows as well, but I didn't.  Air is easy, blues.  Now for fragrance what on earth was I going to do with that?  I needed something to represent the heat of a Fire and then the freshness of air plus all the wonderful scents that are carried on the breeze.  I decided on creating my own blend using essential oils plus a fragrance oil.  I chose Lavender, Spearmint, Rosemary, Black Pepper, Lilac (FO of course can't afford the real thing) plus just a hint of menthol for cold fire.  I am liking this one.

Oh you want to see pictures do you.  Hmmm.  Well here you go, but only the in the mould pics.... plus I had some extra from the bottom left over so I put it into some flower moulds....


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 5, 2013)

What a tease, sister please! I don't know why I said that, but it rhymed. Very pretty.


----------



## kharmon320 (Apr 5, 2013)

Oooo!  I can't wait to see these cut!


----------



## SoapPapaw (Apr 5, 2013)

First, the top is beautiful! 

Are those Cake decorating pearls?

Noob question.
On the flower molds. I would have used a spatula or putty knife to smooth out the backside of the roses. Why did you leave them rough?


----------



## WallFlower (Apr 5, 2013)

WOW! That soap makes me want to go swimming in it! It looks like a cosmic sea of beautifulness!  VERY pretty soap tops! I can only imagine how amazing the inside will look. Can't wait to see them cut!


----------



## lsg (Apr 5, 2013)

Beautiful soap, Lindy!


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 5, 2013)

Ooooh purdy soap! I can't wait to see cut pics!


----------



## Badger (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh, that looks lovely, I can't wait to see this cut!  I love the concept behind it as well, using the two astrological signs was well thought out


----------



## Clemmey (Apr 5, 2013)

what are the pearls on top? You give me soap envy! :smile:


----------



## 2lilboots (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice did you cut it yet?????


----------



## MaitriBB (Apr 5, 2013)

SoapPapaw said:


> First, the top is beautiful!
> 
> Are those Cake decorating pearls?
> 
> ...


 
I would just use the edge of a credit card to smooth them out after they'd been unmolded.  Otherwise I drive myself crazy trying to get them pretty looking in the mold


----------



## Genny (Apr 5, 2013)

Very beautiful.  Now enough with the teasing, where's the cut pics?


----------



## Lindy (Apr 5, 2013)

SoapPapaw said:


> First, the top is beautiful!
> 
> Are those Cake decorating pearls?
> 
> ...



SoaPapaw - yes those are cake decorating pearls on top.  The reason I left the  bottom rough is I am going to cut the bottom edge off with my wire  cutter to reveal the inside swirl plus the soap was really, really  setting up and was no longer behaving well as I dumped the batter in.



Clemmey said:


> what are the pearls on top? You give me soap envy! :smile:



Hi Clemmey - cake decorating candy pearls.  Thank for saying such a nice thing!

```

```
Thanks everyone for your kind words.  As always your wish is my command and here are the cut pictures....


----------



## dudeitsashley (Apr 5, 2013)

Your soap is so beautiful! I am so jealous


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 5, 2013)

Very pretty lindy. Woot!


----------



## Lindy (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you soooo much - it was way fun.


----------



## hlee (Apr 5, 2013)

ooh, love that!


----------



## Badger (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow, that is beautiful, Lindy!  Looking st the pictures made me think about some of Vincent Van Gogh artwork.


----------



## kharmon320 (Apr 5, 2013)

I agree with Badger!  I think your interpretation of Fire & Air is spot on.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 5, 2013)

Brilliant colors!


----------



## Lindy (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh wow!  Thank you so much....


----------



## newbie (Apr 5, 2013)

Very cool! I'm especially in love with the blue swirls.


----------



## robertw98144 (Apr 5, 2013)

Beautiful job! You really make gorgeous soaps. I love your elemental!!!


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Apr 5, 2013)

Ohhhh Mmmmmm Geeeeeee!!!! This soap is gorgeous! Amazing representation of your description! The swirls are perfect. It's like the world is on fire and the blue is the atmosphere that surrounds it. Great job!!!!


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 5, 2013)

BE~E~A~U~TI~FUL!!!!!!!!!!!  I bet that was a rush to make!!!  Fantastic job!!


----------



## samirish (Apr 5, 2013)

I absolutely love it!  Can you tell us what kind of blue and red you used.  I can only home to make soap that pretty one day.


----------



## green soap (Apr 5, 2013)

So beautiful and spot on for the elemental interpretation.  I also love it that you blended floral FO with EOs.


----------



## RocknRoll (Apr 5, 2013)

This one is totally cool!


----------



## christinak (Apr 5, 2013)

That is so pretty, nice job!!


----------



## Lindy (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone.  I really enjoyed the whole process on this one.  It's been a while since I've planned something in such detail.

For the red portion I used Bordeaux & Romantic Rose micas plus F.D. & C. Red #40.  In the blue I used Deep Blue (morphed to that green tone) & Cornflower micas as well as Ultramarine Blue.  Of course for both groups I used mica for the white.


----------



## Relle (Apr 5, 2013)

Pretty :clap::smile:, very clever thought out process.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 5, 2013)

Relle thank you :grin:


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 5, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL soap!!!!


----------



## Lindy (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you Shannon....


----------



## 2lilboots (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh yeah Lindy you hit the nail on the head with that one!  Great color combos, great swirls, the scents sounds delightful, and cool topping decor, not to mention presentation!


----------



## Pilar (Apr 6, 2013)

Bellísimo!!!


----------



## Lindy (Apr 6, 2013)

Ah thank you 2lilboots!  That is so nice of you!  **sudsy hugs**

Pilar - Muchas gracias :grin:


----------

